# [PT] Símbolo do Euro e outras coisas que tal.

## sena

Bom dia...

Para quem precisar, aqui vai uma descrição das alterações e configurações que tive de fazer para pôr o símbolo do Euro () e os acentos a funcionar bem no Gentoo.

Isto não é nenhum guia, mas sim uma pequena ajuda a quem anda perdido e, simultaneamente, um pedido de comentários (já que podem haver alternativas mais correctas para fazer o mesmo).

1 - /etc/rc.conf:

```

# Isto serve para o X ficar a funcionar com acentos, correctamente, mas

# também com o símbolo do Euro.

KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"

# Font na consola que suporta o símbolo do Euro.

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

...

```

2 - /etc/profile:

```

...

LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

LC_CTYPE='pt_PT'

LC_NUMERIC='pt_PT'

LC_TIME='pt_PT'

LC_COLLATE='pt_PT'

LC_MONETARY='pt_PT'

LC_PAPER='pt_PT'

LC_NAME='pt_PT'

LC_ADDRESS='pt_PT'

LC_TELEPHONE='pt_PT'

LC_MEASUREMENT='pt_PT'

# Não configuro o LC_MESSAGES porque gosto das coisas em inglês.

export LESS_CHARSET

export LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME  LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY

export LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

```

E penso que é tudo...   :Very Happy: 

Já não me lembro bem, e agora não estou em frente ao computador, por isso deve faltar qualquer coisa de certeza...  :Mr. Green: 

Alguma alteração, digam, que eu edito o post.

Cumps, João Ribeiro.

----------

## fghellar

Muito bom! Gostei!  :Smile: 

Vou adaptar para o pt_BR...  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Porreiro!! vai dar um jeitão. Obrigado pelo post.

----------

## Guest

oi,

uma forma mais simples:

LANG=pt_PT.ISO_8859-15

MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-15

LANGUAGE=${LANG}

export LANG LANGUAGE MM_CHARSET

abraços

slug

----------

## sena

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> oi,
> 
> uma forma mais simples:
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Pois, é mais simples...   :Cool: 

Só não faço isso porque não gosto muito de ter as mensagens dos progs em português... Mas é uma questão de gosto...  :Shocked: 

Cumps, sena

----------

## m3thos

Tenho o teclado americano da apple (iBook)

quero as mensagens e o teclado em inglês.

No entanto quero um correcto suporte para todos os caracteres latinos, euro inclusivé.

 E também sempre que possivel, unidades no SISTEMA INTERNACIONAL(SI)

eis o que meti no 

rc.conf:

        KEYMAP=us

        CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

profile:

        LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

        LC_MEASUREMENT='pt_PT'

        LC_TIME='pt_PT'

        LC_MONETARY='pt_PT'

        LC_NUMERIC='pt_PT'

        MM_CHARSET=ISO_8859-15

o perl mandou uns avisos a fazer o emerge, disse que ia usar o LC default 'C'.

Como é  que devo ter isto configurado?

a minha unica preocupação é poder ler, e possivelmente escrever caracteres latinos em qualquer aplicação (system wide portanto)

 Todo e qualquer input é bem-vindo, mesmo que sejam só palpites ou até mesmo ideias tresloucadas.

 O ideal é chegar-se mesmo à conclusão de quais variaveis têm de ser alteradas para que a nivel Global (SistemWide)

exista um correcto suporte para caracteres latinos =)

cumps, gentoo users!

----------

## NatuNobilis

 *Quote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> 2 - /etc/profile:
> 
> ...

 

Agradeço imensamente à comunidade de utilizadores/usuários (depende do locale  :Wink:   ) do gentoo, por me ajudar a solucionar este problema, que já me tirava o sono há algum tempo.

Como sou feliz por escrever

áéíóúçâêîôû no meu teclado br-abnt2!!!

Muito obrigado a todos, e espero um dia poder contribuir igualmente.

NatuNobilis

----------

## darktux

Devias substituir pt_PT por pt_BR   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Podemos colocar essas linhas no arquivo "/etc/env.d/02locale", tem o mesmo efeito.

[EDIT]Podemos também substituir todos os LC_xxx por LC_ALL.[/EDIT]

----------

## mvc

olá,

Já segui as dicas aqui deixadas mas não consigo pôr os settings como quero.

Tudo fica a funcionar perfeito com LC_ALL=pt_PT@euro, só que eu não gosto do separador decimal como virgula nem as mensagens em inglês. Portanto tenho que fazer:

LC_ALL=

LC_MESSAGES=POSIX

LC_NUMERIC=POSIX

LC_*=pt_PT@euro

mas isto não funciona na consola. Quando eu faço um "ls" por exemplo, um ficheiro chamado "cão" aparece "c?o". 

Como é que eu resolvo isto?

obrigado

marco

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mvc wrote:*   

> Já segui as dicas aqui deixadas mas não consigo pôr os settings como quero.
> 
> Tudo fica a funcionar perfeito com LC_ALL=pt_PT@euro, só que eu não gosto do separador decimal como virgula nem as mensagens em inglês. Portanto tenho que fazer:
> 
> LC_ALL=
> ...

 

Que tal:

```
LC_ALL=pt_PT@euro

LC_MESSAGES=POSIX

LC_NUMERIC=POSIX
```

Deve funcionar.

 *mvc wrote:*   

> mas isto não funciona na consola. Quando eu faço um "ls" por exemplo, um ficheiro chamado "cão" aparece "c?o". 
> 
> Como é que eu resolvo isto?

 

Basta trocar no arquivo de configuração "/etc/rc.conf" o charset padrão pelo português (o qual não lembro agora, não estou no Windows no momento). Se as teclas também estão erradas, vc tem que editar também o keymap do mesmo arquivo.

----------

## mvc

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Que tal:
> ...

 

errr... Segundo  eu percebi, fazer o set do LC_ALL substitui todos os LC_qualquer_coisa.

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Basta trocar no arquivo de configuração "/etc/rc.conf" o charset padrão pelo português (o qual não lembro agora, não estou no Windows no momento). Se as teclas também estão erradas, vc tem que editar também o keymap do mesmo arquivo.

 

Não, as teclas estão bem. O charset a que se refere é isto?:

```

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

É porque se fôr isto eu não faço a mínima ideia do que pôr aqui   :Confused:  . O CONSOLE_FONT está como no primeiro post desta thread.

obrigado pela tentativa

marco

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mvc wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> Que tal:
> ...

 

Tudo depende de como esse dado vai ser lido. Se a glibc ler a variável LC_ALL primeiro e depois checar os outros LCs, deve dar certo. Se checar primeiro os LCs e por último o LC_ALL, não... Se checar primeiro a LC_ALL e se essa tiver setada ele não checar outras, também não. Vc tem 33,3% de chance  :Very Happy: .

 *mvc wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> Basta trocar no arquivo de configuração "/etc/rc.conf" o charset padrão pelo português (o qual não lembro agora, não estou no Windows no momento). Se as teclas também estão erradas, vc tem que editar também o keymap do mesmo arquivo. 
> 
> Não, as teclas estão bem. O charset a que se refere é isto?:
> ...

 

Não, me referia ao CONSOLE_FONT, não tinha visto no fórum e também não me lembrava do nome da variável... Eu não lembro como está o meu, quando eu der o boot no Linux eu vejo se posso ajudar.

----------

## fp2099

Muita gente a falar do mesmo....

Para quem usa pt_PT@euro e anda com problemas em inserir o  verifique /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias este é apenas um dos ficheiros que ainda não foram adaptados para a "nova" era do euro em Portugal.

Alterações devem ser feitas depois de pt_PT

```
pt_PT                                           pt_PT.ISO8859-15

pt_PT@euro                                      pt_PT.ISO8859-15

pt_PT.88591                                     pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.88591.en                                  pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.ISO-8859-1                                        pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.ISO_8859-1                                pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.ISO-8859-15                               pt_PT.ISO8859-15

```

e alguma linhas depois em:

```

pt_PT:                                          pt_PT.ISO8859-15

pt_PT@euro:                                     pt_PT.ISO8859-15

pt_PT.88591:                                    pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.88591.en:                                 pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.ISO-8859-1:                                       pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.ISO_8859-1:                               pt_PT.ISO8859-1

pt_PT.ISO-8859-15:                              pt_PT.ISO8859-15

```

Last edited by fp2099 on Thu Feb 12, 2004 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvc

continua a não resolver o meu problema...

```

marco@debussy marco $ locale

LANG=POSIX

LC_CTYPE=pt_PT@euro

LC_NUMERIC=en

LC_TIME=pt_PT@euro

LC_COLLATE=pt_PT@euro

LC_MONETARY=pt_PT@euro

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER=pt_PT@euro

LC_NAME=pt_PT@euro

LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT@euro

LC_TELEPHONE=pt_PT@euro

LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT@euro

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

Na consola um "ls cão" mostra-me "c?o", e o perl está-se sempre a queixar do locale.

Marco

----------

## lublue

/etc/rc.conf

```

KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

/etc/profile

```

#LOCALES

LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

LC_CTYPE='pt_PT'

LC_NUMERIC='pt_PT'

LC_TIME='pt_PT'

LC_COLLATE='pt_PT'

LC_MONETARY='pt_PT'

LC_PAPER='pt_PT'

LC_NAME='pt_PT'

LC_ADDRESS='pt_PT'

LC_TELEPHONE='pt_PT'

LC_MEASUREMENT='pt_PT'

export LESS_CHARSET

export LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY

export LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

```

ERROS:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 15 March 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 22 21:01:43 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 7

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Warning: Failed to open file(/usr/share/fluxbox/nls/pt_PT;LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT;LC_TIME=pt_PT;LC_COLLATE=pt_PT;LC_MONETARY=pt_PT;LC_MESSAGES=C;LC_PAPER=pt_PT;LC_NAME=pt_PT;LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT;LC_TELEPHONE

=pt_PT;LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT;LC_IDENTIFICATION=C/fluxbox.cat)

for translation, using default messages.

Warning: Failed to open file(/usr/share/fluxbox/nls/pt_PT;LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT;LC_TIME=pt_PT;LC_COLLATE=pt_PT;LC_MONETARY=pt_PT;LC_MESSAGES=C;LC_PAPER=pt_PT;LC_NAME=pt_PT;LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT;LC_TELEPHONE

=pt_PT;LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT;LC_IDENTIFICATION=C/fluxbox.cat)

for translation, using default messages.

Failed to load groupfile: 

BScreen::BScreen: managing screen 0 using visual 0x21, depth 24

```

WHY??? alguem sabe???

----------

## Hal[PT]

Já agora...

uso gnome de quando em quando e uma coisa que me chateia com o gdm é que ou configuro a language da sessão para Português e o gajo mete-me LC_ALL=pt_PT ou então é System default e vai POSIX para toda a gente. O LC_ALL em tuga é porreiro porque não me atrofia os charsets, mas ver os menus todos escritos em português é coisa a que não estou habituado e a que não me quero habituar.

Como tal gostava de saber se alguém conhece uma maneira de dizer ao gdm que usasse ou os settings tal e qual vêm herdados do /etc/profile em vez de se por a inventar... ou então como meter uma language nova no menu tal que todos os LCs sejam pt_PT e o LC_MESSAGES seja o velho POSIX.

----------

## peterx

Boas,

Segui as instruções aqui colocadas, mas não consigo usar os caracteres no Gnome que exigem a tecla inicial [Alt Gr] = Alt direito. 

Portanto, não tenho nem o simbolo do euro(), nem arroba(@) que costumam-me fazer falta. Na consola modo de texto felizmente tenho tudo bem. 

Alguma ideia?

no /etc/profile tenho:

```

LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

LC_CTYPE='pt_PT@euro'

LC_NUMERIC='pt_PT@euro'

LC_TIME='pt_PT'

LC_COLLATE='pt_PT'

LC_MONETARY='pt_PT'

LC_PAPER='pt_PT'

LC_NAME='pt_PT'

LC_ADDRESS='pt_PT'

LC_TELEPHONE='pt_PT'

LC_MEASUREMENT='pt_PT'

export LESS_CHARSET

export LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY

export LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT

```

----------

## RoadRunner

Verifica a configuração do teu X. Isso aconteceu-me quando passei de xfree para xorg. No meu caso foi alterar a configuração do teclado de pc102 para pc105. Na consola deve funcionar independentemente disto.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *lublue wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> WHY??? alguem sabe???

 

Talvez você tenha compilado o Fluxbox com a USE flag nls negativa (-nls). Isso se o Fluxbox tiver essa flag.

----------

## peterx

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Verifica a configuração do teu X. Isso aconteceu-me quando passei de xfree para xorg. No meu caso foi alterar a configuração do teclado de pc102 para pc105. Na consola deve funcionar independentemente disto.

 

Continuo com o XFree86. No entanto fui verificar, e tenho pc105. 

Obrigado pela sugestão.

----------

## peterx

Consegui resolver o problema dos caracteres associados ao [alt gr] (arroba e afins) com a ajuda de alguns membros do forum.

/etc/X11/XF86Config

Assim corrigiu o problema:

```

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pt"

```

e tinha uma linha 'maldita':

```

    Option "XkbVariant"   "pt-latin1"

```

o que impedia ter ter os caracteres especiais.

espero que ajude, fiquem bem.

----------

## cohn

Após configurar os 'locale' o perl passou a emitir avisos de erros, outros já tiveram este problema, mas não vi solução

```

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "pt_BR:pt_PT:pt",

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_PAPER = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_ADDRESS = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_MONETARY = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_SOURCED = "1",

        LC_NUMERIC = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_TELEPHONE = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_MESSAGES = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_COLLATE = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_IDENTIFICATION = "pt_BR",

        LC_MEASUREMENT = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_CTYPE = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_TIME = "pt_BR@euro",

        LC_NAME = "pt_BR@euro",

        LANG = "pt_BR@euro"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

```

Como corrigir isto?

----------

## fernandotcl

Você tem os pacotes compilados com a USE flag "nls"?

----------

## cohn

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Você tem os pacotes compilados com a USE flag "nls"?

 

Estão compilados com a flag sim

o erro parou depois que não deixei LC_ALL vazia e tirei o @euro ficando apenas 'pt_BR'

----------

## Animal-X®

 *cohn wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Você tem os pacotes compilados com a USE flag "nls"? 
> 
> Estão compilados com a flag sim
> 
> o erro parou depois que não deixei LC_ALL vazia e tirei o @euro ficando apenas 'pt_BR'

 

Em LANG vc pode colocar pt_BR.ISO8859-1 que fica perfeito...

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Boas.

No meu /etc/profile apenas encontro uma data de linhas de códigos tipo isto:

```
if [ "$TERM" != 'dumb'  ] && [ -n "$BASH" ]

        then

                export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

        fi

        export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH
```

e nao encontro qualquer referencia aos locales referidos no 1o post deste topioco. Estou a editar o file errado, ou tenho q adicionar as linhas? Estou a usar o X.org.

Obrigado

----------

## fernandotcl

Deve adicionar essas linhas, mas note que também é possível criar um arquivo em /etc/env.d/ com essas linhas, pode chamá-lo de "02locale".

----------

## MagmaRules

Pessoal nao consigo por o meu teclado a inserir acentos correctamente por exemplo 

á ->> alt gr + ç 

à ->> alt gr + tile 

epa reconhecer reconhece em todo o lado , no gnome terminal , x-chat , etc ... so nao ta com o key map correcto acho eu .

Eu tou a usar um teclado de um portatil asus L5800c se mais alguem por ai que use o mesmo souber qual e o keymap agradecia que me desse uma maozinha.

rc.conf :

```

KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

```

inputrc : 

```

# /etc/inputrc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inputrc,v 1.8 2004/02/19 19:29:18 azarah Exp $

# do not bell on tab-completion

#set bell-style none

set meta-flag on

set input-meta on

set convert-meta off

set output-meta on

# Completed names which are symbolic links to

# directories have a slash appended.

set mark-symlinked-directories on

$if mode=emacs

# for linux console and RH/Debian xterm

"\e[1~": beginning-of-line

"\e[4~": end-of-line

#"\e[5~": beginning-of-history

#"\e[6~": end-of-history

"\e[5~": history-search-backward

"\e[6~": history-search-forward

"\e[3~": delete-char

"\e[2~": quoted-insert

"\e[5C": forward-word

"\e[5D": backward-word

# for rxvt

"\e[8~": end-of-line

# for non RH/Debian xterm, can't hurt for RH/Debian xterm

"\eOH": beginning-of-line

"\eOF": end-of-line

# for freebsd console

"\e[H": beginning-of-line

"\e[F": end-of-line

$endif

# fix Home and End for German users

"\e[7~": beginning-of-line

"\e[8~": end-of-line

```

Fico a espera que alguem se chegue a frente com coragem para me ajudar ate la cumprimentos   :Smile: 

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Olá.

Recentemente meti os locales no /etc/env.d/02locale com esta forma:

```

LANG=pt_PT@euro

LC_CTYPE=pt_PT

LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT@euro

LC_TIME=pt_PT@euro

LC_COLLATE=pt_PT@euro

LC_MONETARY=pt_PT@euro

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.ISO-8859-15

LC_PAPER=pt_PT@euro

LC_NAME=pt_PT@euro

LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT@euro

LC_TELEPHONE=pt_PT@euro

LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT@euro

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pt_PT@euro

LC_ALL=

```

Os caracteres andam a funcionar todos bem. No entanto, quando faço emerges, tenho o seguinte erro:

```
!!! Unexpected end of config file: variable LC_ALL

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2991, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1839, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2562, in doebuild

    return merge(mysettings["CATEGORY"],mysettings["PF"],mysettings["D"],mysettings["BUILDDIR"]+"/build-info",myroot,mysettings,myebuild=mysettings["EBUILD"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2695, in merge

    return mylink.merge(pkgloc,infloc,myroot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6670, in merge

    return self.treewalk(mergeroot,myroot,inforoot,myebuild,cleanup=cleanup)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6385, in treewalk

    env_update(makelinks=(not downgrade))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 538, in env_update

    myconfig=getconfig(root+"etc/env.d/"+x)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 257, in getconfig

    raise e.__class__, str(e)+" in "+mycfg

NameError: global name 'portage_exception' is not defined in /etc/env.d/02locale

```

referente à LC_ALL do 02locale.

Alguem tem uma sugestão para a resolução deste problema?

Obrigado

----------

## newbie_gentoo

Bem, eu simplesmente comentei a "LC_ALL" do 02locale. Já faço os emerges, e os caracteres, aparentemente, funcionam todos bem.

Relativamente ao nls, não a tenho definida nas USE FLAGS do make.conf, mas ela aparece quando faço 'emerge info'.

É normal?

----------

## pnp

rc.conf:

```
KEYMAP="pt-latin9"
```

Este keymap não precisa da extensão do "euro2". É o mais recente (não existia no gentoo a primeira vez q li este post, já la vai mais de um ano) e presumo que seja o keymap correcto para ser usado actualmente.

----------

## klap

Pessoal,

Olha que estranho.

Dentro do meu console eu consigo listar  arquivos com acento e talz,

Quando compila um programa e o executo ele ja sai sem acento.

E quando eu entro num programa tipo o dosemu meu teclado não funciona os Arrows( as setinhas )

Ja aconteceu isso com alguem daqui?

Esdras

----------

## Mythos

iep está a acontecer aqui  :Sad:  no eclipse

----------

## Mythos

Consegui resolver a situação dos acentos no anjuta, eclipse e etc.

solução:

/etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pt_PT@euro

LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT@euro

LC_TIME=pt_PT@euro

LC_COLLATE=pt_PT

LC_MONETARY=pt_PT@euro

LC_PAPER=pt_PT@euro

LC_NAME=pt_PT@euro

LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT@euro

LC_TELEPHONE=pt_PT@euro

LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT@euro

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pt_PT@euro

LC_MESSAGES=en_US

```

/etc/locales.build

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

#ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

#de_DE/ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

#es_MX/ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR/UTF-8

#fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

#it_IT/ISO-8859-1

pt_PT/ISO-8859-1

pt_PT@euro/ISO-8859-15

pt_PT.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

```

emerge -Dav glibc
```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened +multilib +nls -nomalloccheck -nptl -nptlonly -pic +userlocales 0 kB 

não se esqueçam do userlocales

dispatch-conf

e zap-new quanto à conf do locales.build

reboot

e voilá heis os acentos após compilação  :Smile: 

----------

## s0undt3ch

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> Consegui resolver a situação dos acentos no anjuta, eclipse e etc.
> 
> solução:
> 
> /etc/rc.conf
> ...

 

O zap-new penso que não seja nada senão uma expressão, estou correcto? Fiz tudo excepto isto..

Após o reboot, ao compilar continuo a ter um erro quanto ao set locales do perl...

tenho que recompilar o perl?

----------

## Mythos

Não testei o perl, qual é o erro ?

----------

## Mythos

Tive alguns problemas com o Openoffice 2.0 Beta

alterei o meu 02locale por este:

```
LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_TIME=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_NAME=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pt_PT.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
```

Mas penso que esta solução também funciona bem:

```
LANG=en_US

LC_CTYPE=pt_PT

LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT

LC_TIME=pt_PT

LC_COLLATE=pt_PT

LC_MONETARY=pt_PT

LC_PAPER=pt_PT

LC_NAME=pt_PT

LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT

LC_TELEPHONE=pt_PT

LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pt_PT

LC_MESSAGES=en_US
```

ficam é sem  

----------

## xef

Qual foi a versão de openoffice que conseguiram instalar com as teclas de acentos a funcionar?

O OpenOffice 2.0 Beta não vem na portage, certo?

Instalei o openoffice-ximian 1.3.9 e não tive como fazer os acentos funcionarem, depois encontrei um bug que dizia que nas versões a partir de 1.3.9 essas teclas não funcionam, estou agora a tentar o 1.3.6, mas estou a ver que talvez apenas consiga fazer o openoffice normal funcionar...

----------

## RuiP

 *xef wrote:*   

> Qual foi a versão de openoffice que conseguiram instalar com as teclas de acentos a funcionar?
> 
> O OpenOffice 2.0 Beta não vem na portage, certo?

 

Vem como openoffice-bin 1.9.109 de ~x86. Comigo pelo menos não dá qualquer problemas com as deadkeys (acentos e afins...)

Pode ser instalada em conjunto com uma estável não -bin. 

Como é mais rápida a iniciar eu uso essa (beta) para ler coisas e escrver textos/folhas de cálculo pouco importantes (medo das bugs) 

e uso a estável para trabalhos sérios ou mais complicados.

 *Quote:*   

> Instalei o openoffice-ximian 1.3.9 e não tive como fazer os acentos funcionarem, depois encontrei um bug que dizia que nas versões a partir de 1.3.9 essas teclas não funcionam, estou agora a tentar o 1.3.6, mas estou a ver que talvez apenas consiga fazer o openoffice normal funcionar...

 

Não sabia que era uma bug conhecida. Julgava que só me acontecia a mim. 

Criei 2 threads sobre o tópico (em inglês e português) mas ninguém respondeu...

Consegui contornar o problema com um expediente simples usando a versão openoffice-ximian (1.3.9-r1):

Para kde (e Fluxbox) definir a USE flag como USE="-kde gnome (...)"

Para Gnome (e Xfce4), definir  USE="kde -gnome (...)"

Ao contrário do lógico, portanto. 

Os acentos passam a ser acessíveis normalmente desde que se use o desktop environment que referi. 

O único senão é que o "look" passa a ser, dentro do gnome, o default do kde (Crystal, acho...) e dentro do kde uma versão "escura" do Ximian...

Agora porque é que funciona assim é que eu não sei. E gostaria de saber...

Pode fornecer um link para o relato da bug? Bugzilla do Gentoo ou é no site do OpenOffice?

----------

## xef

Encontrei a parina do bug novamente

Primeiro vim ter aqui

 *Quote:*   

> 88868  	ASSIGNED  	major  	Dead keys don't work with openoffice-ximian-1.3.9, and they worked with 1.3.8

 

E segui para o bug, dentro do bug reporta ainda há mais este link para um bug no proprio site da novell (que produz o openoffice-ximian).

Não sabia disso de meter as use trocadas, se meter a use kde ele vai usar qt ou qual é a diferença? É uma solução muito esquesita...

----------

## RuiP

Olá, obrigado pela resposta e pelos links.

Sim é uma "solução" bem esquisita. E não faço a menor ideia do que ela faz relativamente à qt.

É suposto ser uma bug da gtk. Eu uso o xfce4 e o Gnome cá em casa, mas experimentei a compilar com -kde gnome 

e embora obtivesse de imediato a bug de volta nestes desktops, em compensação passou a funcionar normalmente no kde e no fluxbox...

De facto na página do bug (na altura quando me surgiu este problema não existia de certo pois fartei-me de procurar)

referem algo equivalente (e bem menos bruto). 

Defininir a variável OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP, que eu não conhecia.

Fazer  OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="kde" deve levar ao mesmo resulatdo que eu faço com kde -gnome e vice-versa... (podia ter poupado horas de compilação...)

De qualquer forma na versão com as flags acontece uma coisa curiosa.

se defino essa variável para qualquer coisa, não importa o quê, e lançar o oowriter escrevendo xoowriter de uma linha de comando o bug aparece, mas com a mesma variável definida e lançado a aplicação a partir do menu posso escrever normalmente as deadkeys!!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xef

Já compilei o openoffice-ximian com as use flags kde e gnome e fiz alguns testes...

Em gnome as dead keys não funcionam, mas com OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="kde" o openoffice fica com aspecto kde mas funciona

Em fluxbox funciona com o aspecto do gnome sem ser preciso forçar o desktop e sem qualquer problema

Em kde as dead keys funcionam directamente no modo kde, se passar OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome" o openoffice passa a funcionar com aspecto do gnome e sem dead keys...

É estranho, o que é que o gnome e kde tem que impedem o openoffice de funcionar correctamente com aspecto gtk?

----------

## jmacina

Olá gentoo gurus =)

Meu problema é o seguinte. Eu possuou um teclado Microsoft Multimedia estilo americano  e estou usando o character mao us-acentos.Tudo funciona devidamente, menos a tecla cedilha quando eu aperto a tecal do acento e depois o c aparece (ć) . e eu tambem naume stou conseguindo utilizar apostrophes para a língua inglesa pois ele acentua o s assim (ś)

eu gostaria d emanter todas as informacoes e mensagens do Gentoo em inglês, mas eu gostaria de poder utilizar esses dois recursos que estão faltando no meu tecaldo.

abraćos... =)

----------

## dmvianna

Pessoal, estou usando

```
LANG=pt_BR

LC_CTYPE=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_TIME=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=pt_BR.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_NAME=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=en_AU.UTF-8

LC_ALL=

```

E, não sei como, o cedilha virou ć !!! Alguma sugestão?

[EDIT]: LC_CTYPE=pt_BR.UTF-8   :Wink: 

----------

